# Bayer



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

This has already been beaten up ad nauseum.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?330754-Bayer-buys-Monsanto


----------



## mgstei1 (Jan 11, 2014)

Bayer and Syngenta may finally admit that their junk wrecks havoc on bees under their research.
And Bayer buying Monsanto hopefully stirs up anti trust regs. Big aint better as the banks proved that.
I worked for Monsanto for 24 years and several years in their production unit for a major raw material that goes into Roundup.
Raw chemicals included Formaldehyde and Anhydrous Ammonia, Hydrocloric Acid, and Hydrogen Cyanide that was all reacted. This product was shipped for further reaction and refinement.
I was always amazed chemically how something good could be made from something so bad without hurting something by contact or ingestion.
Even diesel fuel fumes will kill bees so it dont take much of nothing to do damage.
But when their researches are finally admitting about the harm to bees thats news.

When you got money,who needs honey!!


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

mgstei1 said:


> Bayer and Syngenta may finally admit that their junk wrecks havoc on bees under their research.
> And Bayer buying Monsanto hopefully stirs up anti trust regs. Big aint better as the banks proved that.
> I worked for Monsanto for 24 years and several years in their production unit for a major raw material that goes into Roundup.
> Raw chemicals included Formaldehyde and Anhydrous Ammonia, Hydrocloric Acid, and Hydrogen Cyanide that was all reacted. This product was shipped for further reaction and refinement.
> ...


So have you experienced any adverse health effects?


Table salt is made of sodium and chlorine. Both are nasty chemicals, but NaCl is not dangerous (unless you have high blood pressure).


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Don't forget titanium dioxide. It just awful terrible stuff with people slathering it onto their bodies at the beach and what-not. 
Don't believe me tho. I didn't work for Monsanto, Bayer, or Syngenta. 
Titanium dioxide causes cancer or prevents it. Not sure.  
I need several million dollars to go to the French Riviera and study this some more.


----------



## DaisyNJ (Aug 3, 2015)

aunt betty said:


> Don't forget titanium dioxide. It just awful terrible stuff with people slathering it onto their bodies at the beach and what-not.
> Don't believe me tho. I didn't work for Monsanto, Bayer, or Syngenta.
> Titanium dioxide causes cancer or prevents it. Not sure.
> *I need several million dollars to go to the French Riviera and study this some more. *


Today is your lucky day. A wealthy uncle of mine (resident of Monaco) recently passed away leaving estate with net worth for the sum of USD 60,000,000,000. 
However, due to the way his will is written, I cannot take possession of the estate directly. I need to promote someone as financial guardian, someone I could trust with this large sum. 

I do not trust any of my close relatives and found your posts on BeeSource as very honest and encouraging. To that end, I like to request that you be promoted as my financial guardian for a year. In return for your honest service, you will get free stay in my French Rivera beach estate, personal butler 24/7 and all expenses paid including personal shopping in French Riviera. You would also accompany us for 3 month vacation tour of South France with all expenses paid. At the end of the year, a sum of USD 20,000,000 will be transferred to your account of choice without delay. 

Due to Monaco immigration regulations, the person traveling must pay for immigration fee of USD 6500 and a resident must apply & obtain the paperwork. I hope and pray that you take my offer and help me with this dilemma. Time is of essence and you must send this small amount via Western Union to the following address. My lawyer can then confirm within a day and be prepared to travel within two weeks if not earlier. 

Many blesses
....


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

Nice...


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

Nabber86 said:


> Table salt is made of sodium and chlorine. Both are nasty chemicals, but NaCl is not dangerous (unless you have high blood pressure).


Don't forget dihydrogen oxide, it kills hundreds.

Tom

PS Dihydrogen oxide=H2O


----------

